# Fishy-multicolored Veil Tail. Better pics!



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my adopted buddy in his new tank, with a neighbor that just won't leave him in peace. lol Haze can't stand Fishy for some reason! The glass is really dirty, so please forgive me and the pic spammm....


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Great pictures! They're both adorable and look like they're having a ball!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Is he really that big or is it the way the picture is that makes him look so much bigger than his neighbor? He is gorgeous.. I hope his fins heal up nicely


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! He's HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! I dunno.... but I think he might be half giant at least! He's sooo stunning!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

No, seriously... He is that big. I've never seen a betta this big, besides the king betta I saw in PetCo! He's massive!!! But he's so friendly, and so pretty! I love him!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's soooo awesome. I'm SURE he's a giant. SURE of it. He's huuuuuge!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, really? That's cool, I guess... Is it bad that I have him in a 10g divided 3 ways? Should I get him a bigger tank? I hope he's ok in this one because I have no room for another tank. But yes, he's a massive stud lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh he's fine. Looks like he's full grown. BTW, a Giant VT is super rare.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome! I guess it's a good thing I rescued him! I love him :]


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's HUGE! Congrats on your boy, he's very pretty.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha thanks! He is very huge, it surprised me when I first met him!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous! I'm glad he made it there in one piece lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You know... I'd really love to have a Giant VT (even though Giants don't usually live as long). Maybe one day I could do a project line of Giant Veils.. that might be fun to do.. although breeding VT is pretty much a crapshoot as far as shows and standards go. But a big ole VT would be so pretty (Fishy is a testament to that ).


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

*Would definitely buy one* lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL I'll put you on the list  If I did breed a line like that I'd probably give them away at the cost of shipping simply because there really isn't a market for Veils..then again who knows what could be the trend in the future.

I would probably have to create a foundation of bigger veils.. using large males and females, and then cross later generations with Giants to get the Giant Veil... I'd have to do a lot of genetics researching before I started.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

So you guys think he's a giant veil tail? I think he's gorgeous, and actually I love how big he his. I didn't think I would. But he's rapidly stealing my heart away...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How big is he from head to peduncle? (not including tail).. just a rough estimate bc I doubt he'll let you hold a measuring tape up to him LOL. He may just be a big boy.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll try to get an estimate sooner or later lol it's no big deal to me. I just don't have a measuring tape with me right now.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> LOL I'll put you on the list  If I did breed a line like that I'd probably give them away at the cost of shipping simply because there really isn't a market for Veils..then again who knows what could be the trend in the future.
> 
> I would probably have to create a foundation of bigger veils.. using large males and females, and then cross later generations with Giants to get the Giant Veil... I'd have to do a lot of genetics researching before I started.


My boyfriend is very determined to have a Giant Betta and has no clue that Veils are out so he would love one for sure lol! 

And I love researching genetics but sometimes it reminds me I need to go back to college lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

*NEED a Giant VT to complete my collection *


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Fancy.. I love genetics too. Right now I'm taking Bio 2 which is all about genetics and evolution and classifications.. I love it. I wish I could take a genetics course but it wouldn't fit anywhere with my major so I'd have so spend money on a class I don't need..plus a prerequisite I don't need either.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

What are you majoring in 1f2f?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. its funny.. I've been asked this twice today on this forum.. and once yesterday LOL...

I'm a communication sciences and disorders major.. which is a fancy way to say I'm a pre-speech therapy major.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aohhhh! That's cool. I'm sorry lol I just was curious, I'm really needing to pick a major and I can't so I like asking other people to find out possible stuff for me to consider


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL I don't mind.. I think its really nice.. the other forums I'm on never ask me "personal" stuff.. I think its great getting to know each other 

Does your college have a career placement office? I went to mine and took this test called the Strong Interest Inventory.. its a really good tool to help you figure out what programs would be good for you. It helped me to know that I'm suited for working with special needs people/children, teaching, or being a translator. It gives you a bunch of careers and tells you how suited you are to each one.

I found it really helped me. Although Speech Therapy wasn't my number 1 career I still think I'm going to be very happy with it. My number one was Special Education but I know that I'm better at working with a child one on one than in a group.

You should take the SII.. it really is helpful.. even if it just narrows down your choices. I think they should give it to all HS Seniors who are going/ planning to go to college. 

BTW it was free at my college to take it. I just had to make an appt with career services.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah they do, and I keep telling myself... GO TO CAREER SERVICES!!! But I'm painfully shy and awkward in situations with people... So I haven't worked up the nerve yet. And they do offer it, once again, I just have to work up the nerve to do it.
I like getting to know people too! (yes, I know that contradicts with the painfully shy thing but since it's online, it's different lol) Do you have facebook or myspace? Me and Vikki are friends on both...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I do.. I'm on it all the time  
here's a link: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1462853001

I'm really shy too.. it took me almost a whole semester to go see CS but I'm glad I did.. they were really nice and helpful.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww look at my big guy. I'm so happy Fishy is with you . He really is a friendly fish, and he really is that huge. I'm glad he made it to you alive and well.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He definitely is friendly  I love the big guy! I'm so glad I was able to adopt him and he made it all in one piece... He has a sizable chunk of my heart now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad he got such a good home.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> He definitely is friendly  I love the big guy! I'm so glad I was able to adopt him and he made it all in one piece... He has a sizable chunk of my heart now.


:-D


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

LOL awesome pictures, they made me laugh out loud. what beautiful boys!


----------

